# Bismuth deficiency



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

http://imgur.com/yNmJ2kM


I recently got complete blood test analysis including all Vitamins, Minerals, Toxic elements etc.,

My White Blood Cells are high, Iron is on border level, Bismuth is very very low.

Looked up Bismuth deficiency and found *Bismuth deficiency* can cause low stomach acid (upper part of stomach), heartburn, bloating, calcification, warts, diarrhoea, gastric ulcers & a bacteria Heliobacter pylori. Through endoscopy I found Erosive oesophagitis with H Pylori negative. H Pylori results are always not accurate.


----------

